# Astr4l’s cubing progression | Working on sub-15 3x3 and optimizing F2L | Starting CLL and EGs for 2x2



## Astr4l (Feb 18, 2022)

This is going to be my progression thread for the title (3x3 sub-15 goal and optimizing F2L and learning CLL, EG1 and EG2 (in that order)). There might be other stuff like 4x4 but other than that, it’s just another progression thread ig.

(Will probably update this daily if i can remeber)


----------



## Garf (Feb 18, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> This is going to be my progression thread for the title (3x3 sub-15 goal and optimizing F2L and learning CLL, EG1 and EG2 (in that order)). There might be other stuff like 4x4 but other than that, it’s just another progression thread ig.
> 
> (Will probably update this daily if i can remeber)


Learn some gud algs and gud look ahead skills to help with 3x3+2x2.
For 4x4, I understand you are a little slow compared to your 3x3 times. Therefore, I would recommend you try learning Yau from this site: www.cubeskills.com. You can learn a lot from cubeskills.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 18, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Learn some gud algs and gud look ahead skills to help with 3x3+2x2.
> For 4x4, I understand you are a little slow compared to your 3x3 times. Therefore, I would recommend you try learning Yau from this site: www.cubeskills.com. You can learn a lot from cubeskills.


Thanks a lot dude (or person Idek anymore)


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 18, 2022)

Ima do some Ao12 every day to keep you guys updated as much as I can, so here are today’s Ao12:

3x3:
avg of 12: 18.46

Time List:
1. 18.63 R U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 R2 B U2 B U' L2 R' D' L' D2 R2 U 
2. 20.21 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F U F2 L B2 F2 L' B U' F' 
3. 17.67 U D F' R B2 R' D' R' B R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D 
4. 17.56 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 B R' U' B' L F2 
5. 17.45 L2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 D' R' F2 U B' L2 F' D' 
6. 16.98 B2 L' F R U R U F R B' R2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' 
7. 23.23 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L R' D L F L R U2 
8. (15.45) L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 L D B L' R' F' D' U2 F D2 
9. (24.26) F' D U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 R' U' F2 R' F U2 B2 L' R2 
10. 17.68 L2 F2 D' L' F D2 B' L' U B' U2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F 
11. 16.85 F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 L F D U R' F2 D F' L' R 
12. 18.29 F2 R' F' R2 D L' F U F' L F2 R' D2 L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2

2x2:
avg of 12: 4.87

Time List:
1. 5.12 U' R2 U2 F R' U R' U2 R F' 
2. 4.45 R' U F2 U' F2 R' U F R' 
3. 5.46 R2 F' U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 U' 
4. 5.90 R2 F2 R F U' R' U F2 U' 
5. 3.85 R' F' R' U R' U F R2 U2 
6. 4.72 R F R' F2 U F' R' F' R 
7. 5.21 U' F R F U' F2 U F2 U2 
8. (3.38) U2 R2 F' U R' U R' F2 U2 
9. (6.42) R U2 F U2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 
10. 4.56 R' U2 R F' U' R U' F' R2 
11. 5.80 F2 U2 F R2 U F' R2 U' F' 
12. 3.67 U2 F U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 R2


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 18, 2022)

I just finished learning the H CLLs what order should i lean thee rest?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 18, 2022)

S, AS, T, H, PI, U.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 18, 2022)

Whatever works best for you.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 19, 2022)

I just finished the Sune CLLs and finna work on the anti-sune cases


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't even know call and average 2-3 seconds.Imo the only reason you should learn them is just for taking 2x2 seriously. I recommend Ram Thakkar's video on cll


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 19, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I don't even know call and average 2-3 seconds.Imo the only reason you should learn them is just for taking 2x2 seriously. I recommend Ram Thakkar's video on cll


Thanks for the tips. And I would like to be maybe top 20 for 2x2 in my country (big milestone) so I’m taking it seriously.


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 19, 2022)

K


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 19, 2022)

Just finished learning the anti-Sune algs for cll but I still have to work on recognition for the Sune and anti-Sune algs


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 21, 2022)

Just finished recognition for Sune and anti-sune gonna work on t CLLs now


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 23, 2022)

I was having such a hard time remembering which t cll algs went with what case and as soon as I organize them into categories, i can remember them really well

Edit: i just finished the t CLLs and gonna work on just everything that I’ve done so far

and going to do some slow solves for 3x3 to get better at optimizing it

Edit v1.2: I lied about saying that I was going to do an Ao12 every day I’ll do it definitely once a week and whenever I can


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 24, 2022)

Random Ao12s

2x2:


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-24
avg of 12: 4.78

Time List:
1. (5.92) U2 F R2 U' F2 U R F R'
2. (2.66) R2 U' F U' R2 U2 R' U R'
3. 4.32 U F' R2 F R' F R' U F' R2
4. 5.13 U F2 U F' R2 F U' F' U R2
5. 5.89 R U2 R2 F U' F U2 F R2
6. 5.12 U' R' F' U' R' U R' U F2 U'
7. 2.76 R U F' U' F' R' U F U'
8. 4.69 R' F' R2 F R' U' R2 U2 R' F2
9. 5.53 F2 R2 F R F U F2 R' U R
10. 4.47 U' R2 F R2 F' U F' U R' U'
11. 4.26 U' F' U' R F2 U' F R U' F'
12. 5.66 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U R'

the fitst sub-3 solve was that I got an easy first layer with this H cll:


3x3:
(I haven’t done 3x3 in a while so some of the solves were really bad


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-24
avg of 12: 19.22

Time List:
1. 18.26 R' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F L D U2 F L R U2
2. 18.46 U' D B' U' R L' F' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 F' D2 L'
3. 19.09 B' L2 R2 D B2 U L2 D U2 F2 D2 R' F' D2 L R' D2 R' F D2
4. 20.93 D2 L2 F' L B2 D B' L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 L F
5. 22.16 U' F2 R2 B L2 B R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 D' R U' B D R D2 B2 F
6. 15.63 B2 D L' U2 R F2 D F' L' F R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 L2
7. 22.46 U2 B' R2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' U' L' R' F'
8. 19.50 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B L2 D R' F2 U' R F2 U' F' D'
9. (23.33) F' D2 L R2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 F D B' F' U' R' D F
10. (13.13) D L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' B D2 L' F2 L' R2 B R B2 U
11. 17.26 U B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F L2 R2 D B L F' D2 U' L' F' U'
12. 18.46 F' D U2 R2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 F R' U' F2 R D F R' D'

Today, I finished the t CLLs and started working on the U CLLs. I have about 4 done and 2 to learn and


----------



## Astr4l (Mar 3, 2022)

Ao12;

3x3
avg of 12: 17.16

Time List:
1. 19.36 
2. 15.76
3. 17.48
4. 17.60
5. 14.70 
6. 19.60+
7. (20.69)
8. 18.87 
9. 15.06 
10. (13.93) 
11. 16.93
12. 16.21

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-03
avg of 12: 5.02

Time List:
1. 6.26
2. 3.54 
3. 5.53 
4. 6.55 
5. 5.28 
6. 5.39
7. 4.86 
8. (7.27)
9. 4.15 
10. (2.72)
11. 3.68 
12. 4.97

I do feel like I am getting better at 3x3 cuz y times are going down, so I’ll try to keep this thread updated as much as possible.

Edit: For refence, here are my best times and averages for 3x3 and 2x2

3x3:

2x2:


----------



## Astr4l (Mar 3, 2022)

wait i just realized that that 3x3 ao12 was a pb yay!


----------

